# R15 Dead...now what?



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

I usually hang out over in the HD + DVR forum, but I have a question over here.

The R15-300 that is in one of my son's room dies last night. Making clicking noises (hard drive head slapping, perhaps). Called support, they walked me through a few ideas...in the end, it said HDD format failed, so they set me up to get a replacement sent out.

The question: what should I expect to be getting, another R15 or what? Is the R15 the current model or has it now been replaced by the R22?

Thanks,

wagman


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It could be any of the above. It's just as likely that you'll get a refurbished R15 as anything else.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

If you are lucky, you may get a R16.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The R22 has been discontinued and does not seem to be in DirecTV's supplyline anymore. The current SD-DVR's are the R15 and R16. DirecTV has specifically stated they are reintroducing the R16 into their supplyline, so you might get luck and get one of those. The main benefit of the R16 to the R15 is that it is SWM-compatible.

- Merg


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies:

I guess I'll just see what shows up.

wagman


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

My R-16 broke two nights ago and the CSR I spoke with said the R22's are for areas that can only get the locals on Mpeg-4 format only. Everybody else gets an R15 or a R16.

Unless someone knows something I dont know...

Which is always the case...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

R-22's are no longer reserved.

As to the OP you will get either an R-15, R-16, or R-22. Hope that clears it up!

Seriously though it's just whatever is in the warehouse that someone grabs at the time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

skidadesert79 said:


> My R-16 broke two nights ago and the CSR I spoke with said the R22's are for areas that can only get the locals on Mpeg-4 format only. Everybody else gets an R15 or a R16.
> 
> Unless someone knows something I dont know...
> 
> Which is always the case...


Actually, the rule now is that if you get MPEG-4 locals, you will get an HD receiver (although you can use it with an SD plan).

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, the rule now is that if you get MPEG-4 locals, you will get an HD receiver (although you can use it with an SD plan).
> 
> - Merg


Which means an HR2x CAN be used on an account that doesn't have HD Access and all the features are "unlocked" (bar color, format, etc.).

So why do you need HD Access to "unlock" these features on an R22?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, the rule now is that if you get MPEG-4 locals, you will get an HD receiver (although you can use it with an SD plan).
> 
> - Merg


Which, makes me think of moving to an MPEG-4 area....:lol:


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Which means an HR2x CAN be used on an account that doesn't have HD Access and all the features are "unlocked" (bar color, format, etc.).
> 
> So why do you need HD Access to "unlock" these features on an R22?


Yeah, real bummer for other R22 subs.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

I had the same problem with the R15 in my sons room. It was replaced with an HR21. I was very happy. I feel like we got a free upgrade.


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, I have my answer:

An R15-100.

Works fine...that's all he needs (my son, that is).

wagman


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Which means an HR2x CAN be used on an account that doesn't have HD Access and all the features are "unlocked" (bar color, format, etc.).
> 
> So why do you need HD Access to "unlock" these features on an R22?


Because DirecTV likes messing with your head Thomas! 

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jessshaun said:


> I had the same problem with the R15 in my sons room. It was replaced with an HR21. I was very happy. I feel like we got a free upgrade.


You did but I'd phone a CSR and ask what the date of your commitment is. You might find out that your "free" upgrade locked you in to another 2 years with DirecTV without your knowledge.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Because DirecTV likes messing with your head Thomas!
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, I guess so. But I'm still a happy camper with the R22 hooked to my new HDTV using HDMI. And like they say "what do you want for nothing?" which is what I paid for the R22!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Yeah, I guess so. But I'm still a happy camper with the R22 hooked to my new HDTV using HDMI. And like they say "what do you want for nothing?" which is what I paid for the R22!


My whole world is now upside down!!! You're happy with your R22?!? 

- Merg


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I recently got my R-15 300 replaced with an R-15 500. The CSR said they had no control on what the warehouse sent out.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Yeah, I guess so. But I'm still a happy camper with the R22 hooked to my new HDTV using HDMI. And like they say "what do you want for nothing?" which is what I paid for the R22!


WOW!!! This is a huge surprise...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> I recently got my R-15 300 replaced with an R-15 500. The CSR said they had no control on what the warehouse sent out.


Very true. The CSR can only specify the type of receiver (SD-DVR, HD-DVR, SD, or HD) and cannot request a specific make/model.

- Merg


----------

